
Weizenbaum examines computers and society (1985) - geraltofrivia
http://tech.mit.edu/V105/N16/weisen.16n.html
======
dang
Short discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8341074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8341074)

Even shorter from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15859854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15859854)

Related though frivolous from 2009:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438970)

~~~
ulises314
Is kinda frightening that this doesn't get any more discussion here, because
it means that the people that get the news here (developers, it staff or at
least technical savvy users) aren't really concerned about the points he
raises, even though they are very important in today's world.

~~~
dang
I'm not sure that follows. The dominant factor in what gets attention here is
randomness, and 3 or 4 posts in 10 years is not a significant number. There
may also be something else about the articles that make them fall short of
widely interesting.

------
pcblues
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Power_and_Human_Reaso...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Power_and_Human_Reason)

My favourite cautionary tale of the programming industry. His concerns in 1976
of programmers spiralling into ever deepening efforts to solve their self-made
problems guides my work today.

